# Aliso Creek Regional Bikeway



## Frankuota (Sep 26, 2012)

Is this bike way suitable for group road riding? We are 6 or 8 going through Santiago Cyn, and then Aliso Creek Regional Bike way to the coast and then south to Oceanside.

Never been out that way and would like to know if the trail is ok to ride or is it better doing streets.

Thanks.


----------

